# Touren im Bereich Sauertal / Luxemburger Schweiz



## Klaus Goerg (17. Mai 2005)

hallo Biker,
wir wollen im Sommer in diesem Bereich einige Tage Urlaub machen. Wer kennt sich dort aus oder wer hat interessante Links von dort?

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## bikesiggi (18. Mai 2005)

Hi Klaus,

schöne Gegend. Bin bisher leider nur mit dem Auto durch die Luxemburger Schweiz gefahren. Hab ich mir aber auch schon vorgenommen. Die Mountainbikegruppe aus Köln (kenn ich auch nur von deren Homepage) fährt regelmäßig in die Gegend. Nach Überarbeitung derer Homepage find ich leider keine Tourenberichte mehr. Zumindest eine Menge Bilder gibts dort um auf den Geschmack zu kommen. www.mountainbikegruppe.de

Viel Spaß
Siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [FW] FLO (20. Mai 2005)

hi
hat zwar nichts mit biken zu tun aber man kann auch super paddeln auf der sauer. in dillingen gehts los und in echternach is ende. da ist auch noch ein bischen "wildwasser" mit drin. macht echt spass


----------



## Muellerthal (30. Mai 2005)

@Klaus Goerg: 

In der Luxemburger Schweiz wird zur Zeit ein MTB Netz entwickelt.
Das Projekt ist schon erwähnt unter: http://www.mu.leader.lu/de/index.php?page=projet

Einige Info's:
Voraussichtlich Mitte 2006 soll alles fertig sein.
Gemeinden im MTB Netz sind z.B.: Echternach, Berdorf, Befort, Consdorf, Waldbillig, Larochette.
Dieses MTB Netz bekommt auch eine Verbindung mit die im Norden von Luxemburg schon bestehenden Strecken.
Eine Erweiterung des MTB Netz auf der Deutschen Seite (zB. über Bollendorf) könnte in Zukunft auch realisiert werden.

In die Gemeinde Beaufort (auf Deutsch Befort) gibt es eine
gruppe Biker die sich in die Region (Deutsch-Luxemburgischen Grenzgebiet) sehr gut auskennen:
http://www.beaufort.lu/commune/beaufort_inside-coolbikers04.html
http://www.beaufort.lu

Wann hasst du deinen Urlaub in unsere Region geplant?
Könnten dann vielleicht zusammen eine Tour fahren....

Gruss,


----------



## Klaus Goerg (31. Mai 2005)

geplanter Termin ist 6-13.08.05. Vielleicht klappts mal mit ner Tour.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Muellerthal (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Klaus,

von 6-11.08 soll das mit die Tour kein Problem sein!

Ich werde dich einen Email mit weiteren Info's schicken.


Gruss,

Muellerthal


----------

